# Lighting question



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon that I've been struggling to get an answer on about lighting. I currently have 2 led fixtures on the tank but I'm not sure if it's enough or if I should switch to my quad t5ho light that I have. I was given the leds so I dont know much about them and haven't been able to find much info. 1 is a marineland 48" with just white LEDs and the other is a aquaticlife 36" that I have sitting on the glass.

Would this be considered low light? I do have co2 running but notice the plants dont really seem to grow even though they are pearling. Would I be better off with my t5 fixture? I've added some pics of the LEDs to help identify them.

Thanks























Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rogerc said:


> I have a 75 gallon that I've been struggling to get an answer on about lighting. I currently have 2 led fixtures on the tank but I'm not sure if it's enough or if I should switch to my quad t5ho light that I have. I was given the leds so I dont know much about them and haven't been able to find much info. 1 is a marineland 48" with just white LEDs and the other is a aquaticlife 36" that I have sitting on the glass.
> 
> Would this be considered low light? I do have co2 running but notice the plants dont really seem to grow even though they are pearling. Would I be better off with my t5 fixture? I've added some pics of the LEDs to help identify them.
> 
> ...


Yes, with both of those fixtures you would be considered low light, and especially with the positioning of your 48" fixture, as it's right over top of that black strip, which will greatly reduce the amount of actual light reaching your tank. The highest par value for your fixture will be directly under the lights themselves.

What I would suggest for you to try before going to the T5 would be to switch the placement of your lights.

Put the 48" fixture on the back side of that black strip, and put the 36" fixture on the front side of it.

I would also suggest, if it is possible, try to find a replacement hinge strip. There are clear ones out there and that will help

If you are wanting a higher Par value for more medium light plants, then I would suggest to go with the T5 fixture or get a 48-60" Fluval Fresh and Plant 3.0.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I ended up switching to the t5's about a week and a half ago and the difference in growth is night and day. I went from trimming every 6 months to every couple days.


----------

